# νέο κολοβακτηρίδιο



## pshleas (Oct 6, 2011)

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ:

Εξάπλωση κολοβακτηριδίου στην Ελλάδα. Πολλαπλά κρούσματα παρατηρούνται καθημερινά σ'ολη την επικράτεια..!!

και το επιστημονικό όνομα αυτού......


.... ''Sfiksan Ε-coli" !!!


----------

